# Finally Done



## Old Griz (Sep 24, 2005)

Here is the one I have been waiting for... The alternate jade with the laser engraved dragon... 
Ken Nelson (http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/) did the most beautiful laser engraving I have ever seen from a my artwork to fit the pen.... 
The engraving wraps around about three quarters of the pen and the detail is amazing... a lot of the scales are about 1/32" in diameter and each is clearly seen.
This was a bear to photograph because of the way the engraving wraps around the pen... you really have to see it up close to really get the effect and appreciate the beauty..
I photographed it from 3 angles and hope you get an idea of what was done. For some reason the bottom finial came out dull, but it is a bright at the top... 
It is built on a Jr Statesman with 22K trim.
This is one of five pieces being donated to the Children's Hospital Auction...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 24, 2005)

"This was a bear to photograph ..." It looks more like a dragon to me. [] I don't usually comment on non-wood pens but this one is beyond ordinary. Aside from your customary excellent workmanship, you have an elegant, rich looking writing instrument and piece of jewelry there. It should command a high figure at the auction. Very generous of you to donate. p.s. I do prefer this version with the dragon the full length of the pen compared to your earlier prototype with only the top barrel engraved.


----------



## btboone (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice Tom!  It adds just so much to the pen.  The bottom finial is simply reflecting the base that it's on.  For a different effect, just add some stuff that will reflect in the mirror surface on the floor.


----------



## coach (Sep 24, 2005)

[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 24, 2005)

Griz, that is a an outstanding pen but nothing less than what I have come to expect from you.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## wicook (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice, Tom! You are indeed a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...it's a wizard if you haven't guessed... []


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 24, 2005)

Nicely done.  Nice tip Bruce.  I would never have figured it out.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn Griz!!!!!


----------



## arjudy (Sep 24, 2005)

Fantastic, Stupendous, Awesome.  In the Tour de France they rate climbs in the mountains as category 1-5, with category 1 being the most difficult, and then they have another one called beyond category which is  a climb so steep it is 'beyond category'.
Lance Armstrong has mastered the beyond category climbs and you are master of the beyond category pens.  Simply stunning!


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 24, 2005)

Tom,
Very nice!!


----------



## melogic (Sep 24, 2005)

I tip my hat to you Griz. Fantastic work of art and craftsmanship. [][][]


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 24, 2005)

Very Impressive and for a Great Cause.  Put's you at the Top of a Short List...[:I]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 24, 2005)

What an incredible pen!!!!

I love the engraving!!  I am one of 6 families that travelled to China to adopt about 7 1/2 years ago, I would love to make a pen like this for each of the parents in our group...was  the dragon a stock design or one of your own?

Thanks for any help in this,


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 24, 2005)

AAAhhhhhhsssoo Tommy-son......
Very artistic pen. [] Come out wonderfull.
Now go find a Shouwlin Priest who has some money, but that could be tuff []


----------



## YoYoSpin (Sep 24, 2005)

Stunning, in all respects...very well done.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 24, 2005)

Tom, I knew it was going to look good, but I'm blown away! Not that I can compete with most of you anyway, but that was the last nail in my coffin, I'm afraid. [] But it's all for the kids and that's the important thing. []


----------



## angboy (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice pen! The alternate jade looks great and quite fitting for this engraving. I just have one big problem with it... I'm very new to this and I was thinking about donating a pen or two for this auction, it's certainly a great cause. But if pens like this are going to be there, I'm kind of afraid to send any I make in!! I'd feel really bad if my pen(s) got no bids considering all the great pens people will have to choose from. Maybe it'll be like in the department stores at Christmas time when they have a special section of stuff that kids can buy for their parents and everything is much lower priced than the rest of the store where the grown-ups are shopping- mine can go in the kids store!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 25, 2005)

Tom,
   A very well done collaboration. The pen is great by itself, but adding Kens touch, well, he IS the man. What a fine engraving job.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Very nice pen! The alternate jade looks great and quite fitting for this engraving. I just have one big problem with it... I'm very new to this and I was thinking about donating a pen or two for this auction, it's certainly a great cause. But if pens like this are going to be there, I'm kind of afraid to send any I make in!! I'd feel really bad if my pen(s) got no bids considering all the great pens people will have to choose from. Maybe it'll be like in the department stores at Christmas time when they have a special section of stuff that kids can buy for their parents and everything is much lower priced than the rest of the store where the grown-ups are shopping- mine can go in the kids store!



Don't let the pens that other turners are making stop you from donating to the cause... Do you honestly believe that all my pens are this nice... IF SO.. thank you very much.. but in reality, this is a one of a thousand kind of pen.  I was lucky enough to have a piece of material that no one else had and an idea that I was able to collaberate with Ken Nelson on and he then did the incredible engraving... I honestly hope it brings a bucket full of money to the Hospital.. 
But believe it or not, there are going to be a lot of people bidding on pens that do not have a bucket full of money. I know if I could go to one of the auctions I would be one of them... and I would be looking for a real nice pen that I could afford that was well made and caught my attention.  It might be one of your gigar pens, or streamlines.. or it might be someone else's pen... 
As I understand it there will be more than one auction that the pens are going into... so we need all the pens we can send to Johnny.
I am not exactly sure, but part of the auctions might be verbal bidding and some items might be in silent auctions... I know that that technique is used to keep the auction time to a reasonable limit.

Anyway, the long and short of it is, send your pens.. do what you think is your best work and send it along.  The deadline is October 15, that is just a few weeks away...


----------



## hombre4 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's increditable Tom, both your work and Ken's.


----------



## CPDesigns (Sep 25, 2005)

Griz,

Just spectacular; those kids (and those with the big money) are gonna flip. I presume the engraving is filled with some type inlay. What material(s)/techniques did you use to keep the detail from being obscured?


----------



## jvsank (Sep 25, 2005)

Tom those are so nice great job


----------



## laserturner (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom made this one easy. The artwork was ready to go and easy to set up.
Jason, the dragon engaving was colorfilled with black acrylic.
Thanks for all the compliments on the engraving part of this project.
Good luck with the pen auction Johnny. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## ashaw (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom

Just wonderful.  The pen and design are just incredible.  Great job.[8D]


----------



## MDWine (Sep 27, 2005)

Tom, you've set the bar!  Very nice work, but that's exactly what we expect!
Ya done good!!


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet Tom, very sweet!  Great combination of jade color and choice of dragon.  Looks like something one would find from the Tang dynasty!


----------



## driften (Sep 28, 2005)

That was a great job from Tom and Ken. You guys really did great!


----------

